# Hi from Michigan



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Hello, Welcome to AT. What part of MI are you from?

JIM


----------



## chambers7867 (May 19, 2007)

nice.. another michigandaner..


----------



## gobbler14 (Jun 11, 2007)

*welcome*

welcome and have fun


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

Howdy and welcome !


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome fellow michigander


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Barry. Have fun here.


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------

